# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Хакеры из группы Turla разрабатывают вредоносную программу под Mac OS X

## olejah

Связанная с Россией кибершпионская группа, известная как Turla, работает над версией своего вредоносного фреймворка Snake для Mac OS X. Об этом на этой неделе сообщили исследователи Fox-IT.

Snake является одним из главных инструментов хакеров из Turla (также известна под именами Waterbug, KRYPTON и Venomous Bear). Считается, что группа действовала с 2006 года, однако эксперты недавно связали ее действия с операцией, спонсируемой государством в 90-е годы.

Изначально группа киберпреступников сосредоточилась на атаках компьютеров под управлением Windows , но в конце 2014 года «Лаборатория Касперского» сообщила об обнаружении вредоноса, предназначенного и для Linux-систем.

Теперь эксперты Fox-IT утверждают, что им удалось обнаружить Mac OS X-версию Snake. Согласно исследователям, найденный ими образец содержал функционал отладки, датировался 21 февраля, что указывает на то, что он все еще находится в разработке.

Зловред маскируется под установщик Adobe Flash Player, его анализ показал, что он был портирован из версии под Windows. В его коде имеются отсылки к процессу explorer и браузеру Internet Explorer.

Для обхода GateKeeper вредоносная программа использует действительный сертификат разработчика , который, вероятно, был похищен кибершпионами. Компания Fox-IT уведомила Apple о скомпрометированном сертификате.

Эксперты сделали вывод, что разработчики вредоносной программы говорят по-русски, это предположение основывается на использовании кодировки символов KOI8-R, которая охватывает кириллицу.




> «Использование кодировки KOI8-R может указывать на то, что разработчики тестировали русские команды» - сообщают исследователи Fox-IT в своем блоге.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

